# Some macro images of clover, bees, and a hornet…



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 8, 2017)

All hornets should die!  

Yellowjackets, too. (I think yellowjackets are hornets)


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 8, 2017)

i bet your ass hates black hornets  lol


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 137790 View attachment 137791 View attachment 137792 View attachment 137793 View attachment 137794 View attachment 137795
> ...


She mentioned hornet.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 8, 2017)

Bees are awesome .... but I don't admire their form of government.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




My bad.

Thanks.


Bob is a he.

I think a hard hat wearing solar panel installing roughneck.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




I wage war on hornets, wasps, and yellow jackets at my place.

My roses got a damaging green worm that defoliated them.

In research I found out that the key predator of those are wasp, hornets, and yellow jackets.

Maybe like wolves or martins - every species is part of the web?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 8, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > She mentioned hornet.
> ...



  Of course, I live in California, where the distinction is increasingly being treated as meaningless, but I think to any sane person, it remains obvious if you see me, as shown here in the thread _“Users own pictures, cummon dont be shy (PICTORIAL) NSFW”_.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


We have a type of hornet up here that builds nests in the ground.  Imagine stepping into one of those while working in the yard/garden!  A friend of mine told me they are partial to aqua-colored clothes and will attack anyone wearing that color first.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 8, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you both for the correction...my bad!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 8, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




we have yellow jackets that have ground hives.

Strike at night.

Boiling water is a pretty green weapon.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 9, 2017)

The hornets also eat


Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Hornets eat Aphids too. a mix of borax and sugar near the ground hornet nest will eliminate them. the ground hornets are destructive to the honey bees.


----------



## miketx (Jul 9, 2017)

strollingbones said:


> i bet your ass hates black hornets  lol


I'd put a hive of them in your panties just see how soon they would die.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 9, 2017)

miketx said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i bet your ass hates black hornets  lol
> ...




EHO?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I'll remember that.  Since I have small livestock and poultry, using toxic means to control them isn't a good option, and those things are terrible for small animals, they could even kill a goat or small llama.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jul 9, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




Ants, weeds, and yellow jackets.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 9, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Another remedy that keeps them out of the house: I dust access points with diatomaceous earth.  Works on regular ants and bedbugs, too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 10, 2017)

I've never used pesticides, never will. Our bees [emoji219] seem to be doing well. I like these photos better than the one where I am. 

View from the dentist chair. I've seen deer on the hill. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 10, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



That works for fleas, ticks, roaches. 

Cheaper, easier to get alternative is twenty mule team borax. It's just boron. 

Both work by desiccation of  exoskeleton. 

Be aware that both are very slippery on bare floors. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 11, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Diatomaceous earth works well used topically on critters for mites and internally for intestinal worms, as well.


----------



## AkselVerg (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello! I'm new here and this topic interested me, a couple of months ago I was presented with a Nikon3300 camera (One like this Nikon D3300 - Wikipedia )  with a 15mm lens.
I have wanted to try myself in the field of photography for a long time and now I was finally able to do it)) I decided to try taking a macro photography but with my standard lens, it's not very convenient. I'm thinking of buying a macro lens. The question is which one to choose. I'm a noob in this and I do not even know what characteristics to pay attention to. I looked through several reviews of best macro lenses (like this 5 Best Macro Lenses for Nikon Reviews of 2017 in the UK - BestAdvisers.co.uk), but they did not clear anything up. 
Who understands this topic, please, advise good lenses (not necessarily from those five), or tell me how to choose the right one. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 11, 2017)

AkselVerg said:


> Hello! I'm new here and this topic interested me, a couple of months ago I was presented with a Nikon3300 camera (One like this Nikon D3300 - Wikipedia )  with a 15mm lens.



  A fifteen millimeter lens?  Really?  That would be a fairly extreme wide-angle lens.  Are you sure that's not either a typo, or a misreading on your part?



AkselVerg said:


> I have wanted to try myself in the field of photography for a long time and now I was finally able to do it)) I decided to try taking a macro photography but with my standard lens, it's not very convenient. I'm thinking of buying a macro lens. The question is which one to choose. I'm a noob in this and I do not even know what characteristics to pay attention to. I looked through several reviews of best macro lenses (like this 5 Best Macro Lenses for Nikon Reviews of 2017 in the UK - BestAdvisers.co.uk), but they did not clear anything up.
> Who understands this topic, please, advise good lenses (not necessarily from those five), or tell me how to choose the right one. Thank you in advance!



  I can't speak for any of those lenses.   I have the D3200 (the model predecessor to the D3300 that you have). the stock 18-55mm lens that came with it, and some very old lenses for my F2, all dating back to the 1970s and one possibly as early as late 1960s.

  The macro pictures I take are with the stock 18-55, with a set of macro extension tubes.  You might want to look into those, as an inexpensive way to do macro photography.  They fit between your camera and your normal lens, allowing it to focus much closer.  Check out this search on Amazon for some examples.


----------



## AkselVerg (Jul 13, 2017)

Bob Blaylock said:


> AkselVerg said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I'm new here and this topic interested me, a couple of months ago I was presented with a Nikon3300 camera (One like this Nikon D3300 - Wikipedia )  with a 15mm lens.
> ...


15mm, sure, there is no mistake, I was given such an objective and I use it, but it's really not very convenient to take photos. So, as I understood, I can not bother with specialized lenses for macro photography and just buy the most common lenses to take boss macro and ordinary photos?


----------

